# Melasa- fresh to 6 months



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Melasa is B/T Saddle out of a plush 70# Sable b/t dam and washed out 85# saddle b/t sire from old fashion lines. Melasa was the only female and second darkest pup. The Saddles are very beautiful marked on progeny the rest are ?red sable mostly (look like coyote puppies). Last year threw a Bicolor Black and red.
mum:








Pop:










MELASA


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

And installment pic


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

*June lovebug*

Her color and size change so fast! This was last week She will be so different once she comes home in July!









She is not as feminine as her sisters in face and leg. She will be a study girl


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

*The Fluffmonster comes home July 5*









hanging with mom July 20









Miss sturdy legs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Miss BIIIIIG paw... Melasa is home








One of the biggest pups they ever had ..a beauty. Very good girl on first day home.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

growing and....








growing








EARS!


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

With her boy at July's end








change of "spot" ...she no longer fits nicely in the corner nook over vent


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Where did our BABY puppy go?... By 22 AUg and abt 13 weeks! yike!


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

*Melasa Sept 14 3 mos*


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/127362-djginger-albums8050-melasa-s-first-year-picture65362-fetch-2013nov01.html








Growing like a weed. Just under 70# though thin looking. Still a hardhead


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Is a stubborn hardhead, but pwetty.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

*Still growing*

My mom brought home some ratty cat and it had tapeworms it wanted to share. > : | Girly got tapeworm and lost weight, she is getting back up again


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

*April*








pounce!!!








Come back here and throw it!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









later that day)THERE you are! You have to take it now


----------

